

Tips on how to be a non-technical founder - thankuz
http://kiss.bo.lt/frnou

======
pkamb
For all web designers out there: don't underline text unless it's a link.
Ever.

~~~
thankuz
Funny. I thought the same at first glance. I actually hovered over each
underlined text block out of habit, even though subconsciously after the first
one I knew the others weren't links.

